# Straps and bands



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Item for new topic/forum?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I reckon my Seiko 5 sports Seamaster looks the biz with this Apollo, cordura velcro strap.

I suppose it would be more suited to a MOONWATCH though


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Andy,

What's with the Seamaster stuff?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's what Seiko (not me) call this model apparently.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy,

Where did you get the Seiko and strap from?

Regards

Kenny


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Got this one from H Samuel. About Â£6.

They do them in a variety of colours and I was able to match up the blue dial on this Seiko nicely.

It is a bit fiddly to put on though.


----------

